

Generating a Digital TV signal with nothing but a VGA card - tkiley
http://bellard.org/dvbt/

======
tkiley
Another neat hack from Fabrice Bellard, the guy behind FFMPEG and QEMU.
Granted, it's not technically "broadcasting" the signal because signal
strength is so low, but it's a neat trick.

~~~
martey
Being that this page is from 2005 (almost exactly 4 years ago!) and the source
is still not available, I would say that it is a neat trick, but also
difficult to reproduce.

